# Mealworms for hamsters?



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it ok to give a dwarf hamster a meal worm or two as a treat occasionally? I thought Lily might like them


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah my cousin feeds hers some, not to often tho.

They won't make your hamster unhealthy, but feed sparingly because of the fat content.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they're very high in fat so I wouldn't give her them too often just a treat once in a while


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine all love them, as has already been said one or two a week would be more than enough unless you are trying to build up an old hamster or one that is recovering from an illness. Apparently the dried mealworms are nowhere near as nutritional as the fresh ones.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I know rats love them as a treat so probably same for hammys :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought they would be good but just wanted to make sure before I gave her anything that could be bad for her


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Apparently the dried mealworms are nowhere near as nutritional as the fresh ones.


If feeding them live, either squash the head first or hold them by the head with tweezers so your hamster eats the tail first. They have quite a strong bite and if your hamster pouches them it could cause an abscess in their pouch.

wax worms too, but they are even fattier!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Will do maybe get rid of the head first. I'm going out to the pet shop soon I'll get one see what she thinks


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Sarahnorris said:


> If feeding them live, either squash the head first or hold them by the head with tweezers so your hamster eats the tail first. They have quite a strong bite and if your hamster pouches them it could cause an abscess in their pouch.
> 
> wax worms too, but they are even fattier!










so gross


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> If feeding them live, either squash the head first or hold them by the head with tweezers so your hamster eats the tail first. They have quite a strong bite and if your hamster pouches them it could cause an abscess in their pouch.
> 
> wax worms too, but they are even fattier!


:yikes: I think I will just stick to the dried ones .


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

After two years of dissecting a lot of different animals that idea doesn't bother me at all


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i feed all my hamsters mealworms, crickets and locusts (all live) and they all love them. 

with the syrians i do hold the mealworm until they have bitten into them, but the dwarfs eat them straight away but this is my dwarfs and not all may be the same so may be worth killing them first :thumbup:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm planning on giving my dwarf some, when I first get them. They're suppost to be very good for them, especially oldies or babies, due to the amount of proteins in them. Also I HATE bugs!  But if you put them in the fridge for a few hours, or even a day before you try feeding them some, the slow down, and aren;t hardly as bad to handle (My grandpa uses them for fishing, so I've seen them before )


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I gave her one yesterday and she loved it. So I might give her one or two every couple of weeks or so


----------

